# scratches in glass



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

so I have a tank with scratches. Anybody want to maybe make some cash in the future and remove them for some well earned cash? I have read how to do it, I just dont have any of the special products or drill buffing pads etc... I have also read that some type of toothpaste can do it?????? seems a little far fetched!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

IMO it's not worth the time or effort. Maybe it comes down to quality but I've seen a tank that had a scratch buffed out and when you view through that area of the glass everything in the tank becomes distorted, kinda like fun house mirrors.


----------

